# For Naru fangirls from 灯火原野



## Fourangers (Dec 2, 2010)

For every Naru fangirl (and some fanboys *looks at Kenneth*) this artist draws the smexiest Narus:






*Spoiler*: _GaaNaru *warning* grab some tissues before clicking on it_ 










*Spoiler*: _Solely Naru hawtness_ 










*Spoiler*: _other really nice pictures_ 









Yes, as you can see, she likes to whore Naruto out. Sorry, het fangirls, no NaruHina or NaruSaku or NaruIno or Naruwhatever I can't remember the name for now.

Click here, this wonderful website:

franklin marshall


PS: I'll continue to post her most recent works and may start translating some of her comics (with her permission) so keep tuned in about this thread k?


EDIT II: Added SasuNaru Pictures: Link removed


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome pictures  And nice webside  So... you haven't done those..?


----------



## Praecipula (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh..aww.. I love that pic where Naruto was wearing a police uniform. Gah. No Narusasu?


----------



## Dango (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome, I can speak mandarin, I will stroke her ego until she feels happy again.


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 2, 2010)

Red_Blueberry said:


> Awesome pictures : iria And nice webside : hurr So... you haven't done those..?



Hawt pictures.  No, I didn't.  But I thought it'd be nice if I could help her on advertising. 

I do remember she used to have a pixiv account, but I forgot her username ID...



Praecipula said:


> Oh..aww..: druul I love that pic where Naruto was wearing a police uniform. Gah. No Narusasu? : pek



Inorite.  It's like every fangirl kink dream come true.  Now can you imagine him copping a feel inspecting Sasuke and handcuffing him?  omg.

Yeah, no NaruSasu, I'm sad too.  Inside her blog there's a SasuNaru sketch. But her friend (you'll find inside links) is a huge SasuNaru fan, so I guess it evens out...? 



Dango said:


> Awesome, I can speak mandarin, I will stroke her ego until she feels happy again.



Oh yay, please do, please do!!!  : iria : iria I'm sure that will make her happy knowing that she has fans from other countries.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow shes amazing. Love the group photo she's done and how nice the colours were . Shes awesome


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 3, 2010)

Beautiful artwork! Thanks, Four. 

But I can't reply b/c I don't understand the language. I tried to, though.


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 4, 2010)

Dat Narupoliceman is the best 

Thanks btw  I don't like yaoi but the rest of the works great, and Naru obviously.


----------



## Stripes (Dec 6, 2010)

It's all fap material in my book; great finds.


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 6, 2010)

Shit brotha :WOW That's awesome stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 6, 2010)

They all look amazing.


----------



## Zarzamora-no-kimi (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh...*clears throat*

Those are really yummy pictures...pek

Thank god I know mandarin, I'll write something nice to her 

*goes for tissues*

Damn.


----------



## Kei (Dec 9, 2010)

If there is anything I love, it those pics...Thank you...Thank you you wonderful wonderful person


----------



## Kage (Dec 10, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> Yeah, no NaruSasu, I'm sad too.  Inside her blog there's a SasuNaru sketch. But her friend (you'll find inside links) is a huge SasuNaru fan, so I guess it evens out...?



?

i can think of at least 2 SN in a very simliar style and if it's not from her i'd be very surprised 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Judecious (Dec 10, 2010)

pek

my pants just went down


----------



## essenceofthedark (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. Question though... does she ONLY draw pairings with Naruto in? *pouts*


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 10, 2010)

Kage said:


> ?
> 
> i can think of at least 2 SN in a very simliar style and if it's not from her i'd be very surprised
> 
> ...



Wasn't this that other Chinese artist that draws tons of SasuNaru? *confused*


----------



## Kage (Dec 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> Wasn't this that other Chinese artist that draws tons of SasuNaru? *confused*



wat. noooo i could have sworn i saw these on the same pixiv account that had sexcop!naruto


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 11, 2010)

YEAH ME TOO THAT'S WHY I'M CONFUSED

I THINK


----------



## jux (Dec 11, 2010)

this page makes very happy


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 11, 2010)

Now we briefly interrupt this fapping for some very good news



The artist just posted a new entry in her blog, and she received our words of encouragement and praise, so she's thanking everyone for the support. pek

She said everything in English, so everyone can view and also reply her if you want:

[KSH]_Sengoku_Basara_Two_-_12_END_[400p][E772D5D2].avi

And one picture as thanks!


----------



## Kage (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL i was so gonna do this if you weren't. 

and btw is that sasnar i posted earlier hers or not?


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 11, 2010)

Lemme check it. But I think it isn't.

Well, I already revealed this page to her.  Hopefully she'll like the positive words we placed here. 

EDIT: Hm.  Maybe it is. After all, I'm not finding from an another artist that I suspected to be hers.


----------



## Kage (Dec 11, 2010)

HA. i knew it 

/possible premature victory


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 11, 2010)

I AM ALL OVER THIS WEBSITE again christ i'm hard


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 11, 2010)

And the official answer is:

I don't know.



You can personally ask her if you want!


----------



## Kage (Dec 11, 2010)

i'm almost positive it is. if so her awesomeness goes up by +50. if not, she still gets the +50


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 11, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Wow shes amazing. Love the group photo she's done and how nice the colours were : wtf. Shes awesome : ruri



INDEED SHE'S AWESOME!  The group photo makes me all warm inside and is so adorableeeee pek



FoxxyKat said:


> Beautiful artwork! Thanks, Four.
> 
> But I can't reply b/c I don't understand the language.: ano I tried to, though.



It's easy to reply and you can write in english too!  

You just have to write your username on the space that is above the button of reply. Write your message, put your username and write the code number and then click on the button and voilá! You sent the message.



Odoriko said:


> Dat Narupoliceman is the best : datass
> 
> Thanks btw : maybe I don't like yaoi but the rest of the works great, and Naru obviously.



Policeman is the embodiment of every fangirl dreams. 

It's ok, I'm even happier that a non-yaoi fan like you appreciated it! 



MuseStripes said:


> : druul It's all fap material in my book; great finds.



Please fap away. 



Quincy James said:


> Shit brotha : WOW That's awesome stuff. Thanks for sharing. : iria



You're welcome!  Please leave some words of praise if you really liked it...



Aiku said:


> They all look amazing. : awesome



They do, don't they!  



Zarzamora-no-kimi said:


> Oh...*clears throat*
> 
> Those are really yummy pictures...pek
> 
> ...



Thanks!!! I'm sure she really appreciated your compliments!

*offers a whole box of tissues*



Keiichi Song said:


> If there is anything I love, it those pics...Thank you...Thank you you wonderful wonderful person : wtf



The wonderful person is the artist, not me. XD


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 11, 2010)

Kage said:


> ?
> 
> i can think of at least 2 SN in a very simliar style and if it's not from her i'd be very surprised : wha
> 
> ...



I saw the first one before BUT THE SECOND I HAVE NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE FFFFFFFF *instant save!!!*

Dunno, how about ASKING HER?! 



Judecious said:


> : ohpek
> 
> my pants just went down



And something else went up? 



essenceofthedark said:


> Beautiful pictures. Question though... does she ONLY draw pairings with Naruto in? *pouts*



I'm glad you liked it. She does draw KisaIta, DanzouHiruizen (YOUNG! Young Danzou and Hiruizen) too. 

She also draws frequently Itachi too! 



izzyisozaki said:


> Wasn't this that other Chinese artist that draws tons of SasuNaru? *confused* : argh



She doesn't draw TONS of SasuNaru, does she? 



Kage said:


> wat. noooo i could have sworn i saw these on the same pixiv account that had sexcop!naruto : wth



GIMME HER PIXIV ACCOUNT THEN!



jux said:


> this page makes very happy


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 11, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> I AM ALL OVER THIS WEBSITE again christ i'm hard



She came from heaven to bestow such delicious gifts for us Narutards...



Kage said:


> i'm almost positive it is. if so her awesomeness goes up by +50. if not, she still gets the +50



Whatever it is, I like her.  And I like her +9000 for her kindness too.


----------



## essenceofthedark (Dec 11, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> I'm glad you liked it. She does draw KisaIta, DanzouHiruizen (YOUNG! Young Danzou and Hiruizen) too.



Hmm >: Not really what I ship either  XD Oh well...


----------



## Elle (Dec 11, 2010)

*found this thread* from your [Four's] post response on her website - so glad she's feeling better/happier about her creative contributions and talents .  Left her another message there as well.  

Side note ~ would be awesome if those SN fan arts Kage posted were also hers - the coloring and drawing style do look similar enough to be an educated guess.  Hopefully, she'll come by and let us know either here [have to sign up on NF first] or on her own blog .


----------



## Kage (Dec 12, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> I saw the first one before BUT THE SECOND I HAVE NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE FFFFFFFF *instant save!!!*
> 
> Dunno, how about ASKING HER?!



no need. my victory was premature. it's by the artist in your set :WOW found it in her blog following the link in your sig. so it's safe to assume the other belongs to her as well.



Fourangers said:


> Whatever it is, I like her.  And I like her +9000 for her kindness too.



true


----------



## Alice (Dec 12, 2010)

What a lovely style and website


----------



## angelababy (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome pictures .I love that pic where Naruto was wearing a police uniform.


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 16, 2010)

Found SasuNaru pictures she drew <--stalker

Rejoice!    


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kage (Dec 16, 2010)

FUCKING APPROVED.

cop!naruto being molested by sasuke (handcuffed to boot) in a ally


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 16, 2010)

essenceofthedark said:


> Hmm >: Not really what I ship either : zaru XD Oh well...



Well...that's too bad then. I guess everyone has their tastes, including the artist who drew 'em. Good luck finding more fanarts that fit with yours. XD



Elle said:


> *found this thread* from your [Four's] post response on her website - so glad she's feeling better/happier about her creative contributions and talents .  Left her another message there as well.
> 
> Side note ~ would be awesome if those SN fan arts Kage posted were also hers - the coloring and drawing style do look similar enough to be an educated guess.  Hopefully, she'll come by and let us know either here [have to sign up on NF first] or on her own blog : ).



Thank you thank you....XD I was so relieved that she was feeling better. She was really feeling down, so I thought we should show how much we appreciate her art in return, that's the least we could do.

The Fanarts are hers. XD Hopefully she will like this thread and maybe talk with us! 



angelababy said:


> Awesome pictures .I love that pic where Naruto was wearing a police uniform.



That pic is hawt!  There's another one, but it's pairing based...XD



Alice said:


> What a lovely style and website



The artist is really nice too!  If you could drop some good words to her, I'm sure she'll appreciate about it!



Kage said:


> no need. my victory was premature. it's by the artist in your set :WOW found it in her blog following the link in your sig. so it's safe to assume the other belongs to her as well.



I'm glad you mentioned about the link, I forgot to check inside.

The picture is really drawn by her. Not the artist from my ex-sig, the "Melting Snow" but the one from this thread. Those pictures she drew as a present/congratulations gift for succeeding finishing the doujinshi.  So yeah.


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 16, 2010)

Kage said:


> FUCKING APPROVED.
> 
> cop!naruto being molested by sasuke (handcuffed to boot) in a ally



That was fast! 

I can feel many fanfic ideas cuming unto me already....


----------



## Kage (Dec 16, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> I'm glad you mentioned about the link, I forgot to check inside.
> 
> The picture is really drawn by her. Not the artist from my ex-sig, the "Melting Snow" but the one from this thread. Those pictures she drew as a present/congratulations gift for succeeding finishing the doujinshi.  So yeah.



so i wasn't wrong?! 

tch. if i could read kanji or bothered to decipher bits of the blog about it at all i would have totally got that 



Fourangers said:


> That was fast!
> 
> I can feel many fanfic ideas cuming unto me already....





well what can i say. it had to be a coincidence that this thread shows up the last time i come to check my cp


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 16, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> I can feel many fanfic ideas cuming unto me already....



I love the SN-pics! 

And I like this.  Ranger fanfics!  That's always a good thing


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 16, 2010)

Btw, some pictures above come from the series pedo!someone. Please view with discretion. 


*Spoiler*: _Pedo!Sasu_ 












*Spoiler*: _geronto!Sasu No wait wat?_


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 16, 2010)

Kage said:


> so i wasn't wrong?!
> 
> tch. if i could read kanji or bothered to decipher bits of the blog about it at all i would have totally got that : hmpf



No, you weren't. :33 Now where's Izzy to fangirl with us. 

Of course of course *pats her head* 

I'm sure for example this picture here:


*Spoiler*: __ 




She was the one who drew Naruto while Melting Snow's artist drew Sasuke. Come to think about it, how the hell did I manage to confuse such different styles?

Oh well, both draw gorgeously and hawt/tall bishies so.....






> : lmao
> 
> well what can i say. it had to be a coincidence that this thread shows up the last time i come to check my cp : hurr



Oh I see thar.  What an awesome way to start the day huh.



Dragonwolf said:


> I love the SN-pics! : iria
> 
> And I like this. : hurr Ranger fanfics!  That's always a good thing : del





Nah, I was half-joking. My brain is filled with RC plot, I can't place anything else inside.


----------



## Rosie (Dec 16, 2010)

For some reason I really like this one 

Thanks for posting, btw Four


----------



## FoxxyKat (Dec 16, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> Btw, some pictures above come from the series pedo!someone. Please view with discretion.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Pedo!Sasu_
> ...


Awwwz! The ones w/ them holding a baby version of the other is too cute.


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 16, 2010)

@Rosie: Please don't thank me, thank the artist who drew it.  She's a chinese artist, but she also knows English very well. I'm sure she'll appreciate your words of encouragement and praise. 

view in 1024 x 768

@FoxxyKat: I would think that this picture were cute if only I wouldn't be freaked out by the large difference of age and the non-platonic future between them.  But dunno, love that is....you can't help with whom you'll fall in love with?


----------



## Rosie (Dec 16, 2010)

I left a little comment


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 16, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> *Spoiler*: _geronto!Sasu No wait wat?_


----------



## arc (Dec 16, 2010)

> I would think that this picture were cute if only I wouldn't be freaked out by the large difference of age and the non-platonic future between them.


I fully intend to ignore this, and believe their relationships will always be platonic father-son.


----------



## Selva (Dec 16, 2010)

aww I know this artist  I mean I saw her fanarts on pixiv before and she's absolutely amazing 
I left her a comment so I hope she reads it 
Thanks for sharing all those hot smexy pics with us ^^


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 16, 2010)

I wish I could rep that artist...in real life.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Dec 16, 2010)

I am in love with the one with the gun and the one with the popsicle.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 16, 2010)

Fourangers said:


> Btw, some pictures above come from the series pedo!someone. Please view with discretion. :/hurr
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Pedo!Sasu_
> ...





Fourangers said:


> Found SasuNaru pictures she drew <--stalker
> 
> Rejoice!
> 
> ...



I HAVE DIED AND GONE TO HEAVEN


----------



## blue berry (Dec 16, 2010)

I LOVE U FOUR FOR POSTING THESE


----------



## blue berry (Dec 16, 2010)

I tired clicking on the link to her website but it got blocked by my anti virus


----------



## Elle (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome to see these Four!  Thanks for finding and posting them .  I recognize two of them [7&8] posted in the FC and think SNM made an awesome sig with them a while back X33.  The one of Sasuke in glasses holding an infant Naruto is really adorable <3.  Hope she draws more SN fan arts in the future .


----------



## Arinna (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice art, too bad doesn't do het lol (I only looked at the individual arts ) I love the itachi's one


----------

